# 2002 nissan maxima good buy?



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

is this a good buy? 2002 nissan maxima se, 116k miles, automatic, cloth interior, rear spoiler and champagne color. asking is $5k. should i go lower or worth less?

input would be great...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like they're giving it away! I would take it to an independent car shop and have a 120 point inspection pulled on it.....you might find some stuff that you can negotiate with to lower the already low price!


----------

